# LeMon Race Car Build



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

Well a couple of buddies and i decided to race a LeMon race this year and see if it's something we want to do all next year. So the first mission was to find a car for under $500 that ran and didn't need that much work. So a buddy was selling a 1989 240SX for $100 needing a water pump. Has a K and N Intake on it and came with OBX header uninstalled. Here are the picture's of it.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

The next mission was to get it home, sense the water pump was broken into piece's we couldn't drive it. So sense it wasn't to far and all back road's to my house i strapped it up to my 4Runner.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

Then we had to install a water pump and make sure the car even ran. While we replaced the water pump we also removed the AC compressor and the power steering pump for weight.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

After a test drive, which it ran great. We decided the gutting part to get it ready for the full interior cage and a race seat and harness. All the interior is for sale if anyone need's anything.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

Today we got some CHEAP coilover's. Tomorrow night we plan on picking up a set of racing seat's and only going to need to use one of them so the other might be for sale if anyone is interested in it. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

Well tonight we installed the coilover's and test drove her.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

We also picked up a set of racing seat's which we will only be using one so we might have one up for sale.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hope ya'all get some new shocks, cuz those springs are gonna destroy the stockers, lol.

nice 4runner. I had a 94 a couple years ago that I did a SAS on. Couldn't kill that thing no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

chimmike said:


> hope ya'all get some new shocks, cuz those springs are gonna destroy the stockers, lol.
> 
> nice 4runner. I had a 94 a couple years ago that I did a SAS on. Couldn't kill that thing no matter how hard I tried.


Thank's for the tip, however there are KYB's on all 4 wheel's. Thank's, i love my 4Runner, but that build is now on hold till we get this race ready. The race is in august, so we have time but working part time suck's.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

This is picture's from the cruise we did to see how well it really runs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh okay good, KYB's. Those'll be nice!

prolly get your hands on some cheap sway bars or something too, I'd imagine.


----------



## 89LeMon240SX (Apr 1, 2011)

chimmike said:


> ahh okay good, KYB's. Those'll be nice!
> 
> prolly get your hands on some cheap sway bars or something too, I'd imagine.


We are going to worry about stuff like that after the cage. Cause we are going to have to re adjust the coilover's for the weight. We are hoping that will give us the weight on the ass end that we need to handle better, right now it's a little light.


----------

